# not mating



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

ok i am back with another question is it normal that when my pigeons are getting ready to m8 the female sits down but the male don't do any thing some times when female try to kiss (Billing ) but the male seems not interested and moves his head left and right like trying not too kiss her 


s this is because that he is old or am i feeding them too much or is he keeping an eye on other pigeons because one of the other pigeons who's not paired up right now tries to mate with his female  because when ever they are Billing that pigeons come running


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

It could be because of the other male. 

Are you positive that you don't have two hens together?


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I would think that because they get as close as they do that that is a promising thing. One thing is for sure. They will work it out on their own in time.


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

Libis said:


> It could be because of the other male.
> 
> Are you positive that you don't have two hens together?



no no i am sure they are male and female  but the other male is just keeping an eye and waiting when the hen goes down and he starts running toward her


----------



## checkered (Dec 24, 2005)

I think you just need to give them time until they are ready. Each pigeons are different and have different personalities. 

I have a YB right now which is only about 7 weeks old and still squeaks. But she is starting to breed already and kissing males. Her mom started to lay eggs in about 4-5 months.

Some pigeons are aggressive breeders, some are don't. I have some right now that are very passive as well.


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

checkered said:


> I think you just need to give them time until they are ready. Each pigeons are different and have different personalities.
> 
> I have a YB right now which is only about 7 weeks old and still squeaks. But she is starting to breed already and kissing males. Her mom started to lay eggs in about 4-5 months.
> 
> Some pigeons are aggressive breeders, some are don't. I have some right now that are very passive as well.



i will have to agree with you on this one the pair that i have took me like a month to pair them up the male would fight with her all the time but at the end both got together


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

rpalmer said:


> I would think that because they get as close as they do that that is a promising thing. One thing is for sure. They will work it out on their own in time.


wel they took lot of time to come closer


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i agree with " CHECKERED ", You have to just let them do their thing, they will be fine, plus you said the white was courting a hen now right? the other males even female will try to come inbetween any pair trying to mate, it's their way of trying to make sure only their mates lay eggs and raise young, mine do it all the time but even when they get interupted in the middle of the love making, sometime down the line they get it done  i to have a 3 month old that is courting the ladies already....


----------



## checkered (Dec 24, 2005)

Yeah I have 4 adult cock breeders that I got 4-5 or so months ago, and they have yet to choose their mate. I have hens right now and they will not mate together.

On the contrary, I have a pair that mated in less than a week and started breeding in 2 weeks time. So yeah be patient and just enjoy watching them.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know why but my pigeons aint mating at all this season :3


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

horseart4u said:


> i agree with " CHECKERED ", You have to just let them do their thing, they will be fine, plus you said the white was courting a hen now right? the other males even female will try to come inbetween any pair trying to mate, it's their way of trying to make sure only their mates lay eggs and raise young, mine do it all the time but even when they get interupted in the middle of the love making, sometime down the line they get it done  i to have a 3 month old that is courting the ladies already....



 yea u r right today a male was trying to come in between but they did it didnt even bother that the other male was there  pigeons are funny they see a female down and the males come running  to get some 
yea and that white pigeon is into one of the females  he is trying his luck


----------

